# How much cash is enough?



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

Do you carry much cash with you or keep much at home?  I usually don’t – I keep about $20 +/- in my wallet, and at home I usually have about $50.  Exception is (for example) if I’m going to lunch/dinner with a friend and don’t want to use a credit card, then I stop at an ATM.

My father used to carry wads of cash (not a smart thing to do, but he felt he was invincible).  One of my brothers told me he never leaves the house without at least $1,000.  I have no idea why, but he’s a card player.  He said his wife rarely has $10 on her.

I just don’t think it’s safe to carry a lot of cash and I don’t think it’s wise to keep a lot of money at home.

But, not everyone agrees.  :shrug:


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

I usually keep at least $100 cash with me.  Don't know why really, may be a carry over from before credit cards.  
Old habits die hard.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 30, 2015)

We carry very little cash with us. We use our bank card to pay for things. Have checks, but wife only uses them for paying bills. 

Could never understand, and have seen it before, why a guy would carry a roll of bills in his pocket. Oh well, another one of those "to each their own" things!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

If I know where I'm going and what I'm going to be buying, I usually carry the appropriate amount of CASH.

If not, I usually carry about $100 in smaller bills.  If I run into something more, I'd use my credit card.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 30, 2015)

I carry $50 cash most of the time.


----------



## BobF (Mar 30, 2015)

Rather than us my check book I keep cash in my wallet.   I start with a $200 dollar draw from the bank and let it diminish down to about $40 before another cash draw.   Larger expenses and I use my credit card.   The wife uses the check book to handle bills that arrive.   If I were to buy something large, like a newer car, I would make sure I had the cash in the check book first, then write a check or use the credit card and pay it off with a check as soon as the notice arrives to avoid paying any interest.

I personally like to pay restaurant bills in cash and leave what I considered a decent tip depending on how well the waiter or staff handled my situation.   If just myself and the wife we will usually eat pretty budget wise, Chinese, Mexican, Arby's.    We only go to fancy places if we have friends or family along with us.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2015)

I rarely have more than £10 or so in my bag. I keep it to use for Car park fees..or to buy a Cappuccino or something at a street cafe when I'm out and about   . I don't keep cash in the house.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

Sometimes I see people cashing their paychecks at grocery store customer service counter or even at banks. Hundreds of dollars.

One never knows who is watching. I don’t even like using ATM outside of the bank – prefer to use ATM inside.

OTOH I remember parents and aunts/uncles telling us young girls that when we go out with a guy we don’t know that well, or are attending a party, make sure to take enough money for cab fare home.


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

I hardly ever carry more than $40 in cash, but do have the debit & credit card at the ready.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 30, 2015)

around 75 bucks unless I know I need cash for somehting


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 30, 2015)

We usually keep around $2500 in cash in our safe.  That's for emergencies, or if I'm going to a farm auction I'll take a thousand or so with me in case there's something I can't live without.  Normally I keep around $100 in cash on me and usually buy gas and day-to-day items with cash.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

We keep some emergency cash in our safe at home too, in my wallet usually anywhere from $5 to $20.  If I'm doing food shopping, etc, I usually just use a check.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 30, 2015)

I keep about $40-$50 in wallet and use my debit card for all regular shopping. Plan to keep more cash at home in case of emergency. I pay all bills online.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

A reformed burglar (now a security consultant) did an interesting segment on our local news last year. Afterwards he did an online chat and took questions.

He said:
Most break-ins are during the day
Many thieves dress as maintenance/repair crews with phoney name on van
Do not keep cash, jewels, credit cards in lingerie drawer (first place they look)
Best place to keep cash is a floor safe
Dog is usually not a deterrent

They set up a house and showed him breaking in and stealing. He got in and out in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 30, 2015)

I spend a lot of time on the road.  So, I carry just over $100 cash in case of an emergency.  I also carry two debit cards.  One is the "use" card.  We keep that account in the $300 range and I use it for anything from fuel to hotels.  My wife watches that card balance daily on her laptop.  If I use some from the account she replaces it from another account.  We feel if something happens that account is compromised, we haven't lost that much.  The second debit card is tied to an account with quite a bit more in it.  That card is ONLY for dire emergencies.  A couple weeks ago, I had to buy two tires on the road.  $550.  Those are the type of things the larger account card is used for.  We haven't had a credit card for close to 15 years.  We believe in existing on a "cash basis".


----------



## ndynt (Mar 30, 2015)

Only keep around $20 with me.  Pay all my bills online, except for taxes.  Use a check for that.  Any shopping I do, I use a debit card.  If shopping online I have a seperate debit card/bank account I use.  I was hacked online once.  Someone from China charged my account $700 for server fees.  So, I only keep a few dollars there....transferring only the correct amount fom my regular account, if I am to purchase something online.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2015)

I use the wall safe, the floor safe, the "hide in plain sight" can of Spaghetti-Os safe and, of course, the shoeboxes full of $100 bills on the top shelf in the closet.

From these I take my "walking around" money, usually $5-$8k, plus my "flash roll" - around $15k. 

Now if I'm actually going to be _buying_ something somewhere I have to hit up the ATM.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 30, 2015)

I usually carry about $40.00.  The only money I keep in the house is the spare change I throw in the pink bowl in the laundry room closet.  Now if that gets robbed, I'll know the culprit was one of YOU!  :disillusionment:


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I use the wall safe, the floor safe, the "hide in plain sight" can of Spaghetti-Os safe and, of course, the shoeboxes full of $100 bills on the top shelf in the closet.
> 
> *From these I take my "walking around" money, usually $5-$8k, plus my "flash roll" - around $15k.
> 
> *Now if I'm actually going to be _buying_ something somewhere I have to hit up the ATM.




Wait...this is your "walking around" money?  And exactly where is it and what time do you walk?layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

I think Phil is either an undercover agent or he's running for office.:wink1:


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 30, 2015)

Speaking of carrying large amount of cash, a friend’s daughter used to be involved with a guy who was an expert poker player.  She traveled with him all over the US (they spent lots of time in Vegas and Miami).  She said it wasn’t unusual for him to have $50K - $100K in a bag.  They usually stayed at high end hotels.  But sometimes he lost big and they barely had money for food. He also got into fights. What a life.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2015)

I carry almost no money at all, usually under $10.  I use my debit card for everything.  I do try to be on a cash basis, because I hate debt hanging over me.  I do have a credit card I use for emergencies, like when a pipe burst under my house several months ago ($$$!).


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I usually carry about $40.00. The only money I keep in the house is the spare change I throw in the pink bowl in the laundry room closet. Now if that gets robbed, I'll know the culprit was one of YOU! :disillusionment:




Hahaha. 
I am a yard sale addict so I must have cash on hand for that. Last year I found a Ralph Lauren satchel bag for $35. bucks, a Prada wallet for $10. and a pair of Michael Kors sunglasses for $20.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

I carry about £10 for things like a coffee or tea at the gym cafe after my workout. 

We lived in a cash only country for two years (Uganda) and we use cash only on long visits to Thailand.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

A safe!?  What do you who have them keep in them?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a fire proof lock box but that's for documents in case of fire.  

We always used the safe in Thailand in our house for keeping cash, passports, credit/debit cards and we only carried the cash we were going to use that day.  Not that there were pickpockets or muggers where we were, just no point in carrying what we didn't need.  We'd get a card out of the safe for getting more cash at the ATM.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

That's it!  No jewels, drugs, or guns?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> That's it!  No jewels, drugs, or guns?



I have no jewels worth stealing, hate guns and would never own one, don't do drugs (any more)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Any more?  Tell us all about your past use and abuse!


----------



## oldman (Mar 31, 2015)

I carry very little cash. I use my airline card for almost everything. Even though I get free travel in coach, I use the mileage to upgrade to First or Business Class. I have a hard time flying in coach being 6'4". Right now, I have about 240,000 miles accrued. Those will go fast after we start traveling when the weather gets warmer. I really do not like traveling, but my wife loves it. I traveled for 33 years and had my share of rude people in the airports. Some of the stuff that I saw that goes on in airports makes me wonder where people's manners go when they leave the house.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Wait...this is your "walking around" money?  And exactly where is it and what time do you walk?layful:



Usually every Thursday evening at 8:10pm I walk up Division Street with my roll. It's a bit more difficult lately because I'm having trouble keeping my balance and my eyes are beginning to get rheumy. I don't use a wallet, so I just stuff the bills into my pockets however I can.

PS: It's very dark by 8:10pm. And I wear headphones so I can blast my music as I slowly walk along.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I think Phil is either an undercover agent or he's running for office.:wink1:



I was always fond of the Charles Bronson _Death Wish_ movies, so perhaps that's a third possibility ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Any more?  Tell us all about your past use and abuse!



I was a teenager in the late 60's.  Take a guess.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

oldman said:


> I carry very little cash. I use my airline card for almost everything. Even though I get free travel in coach, I use the mileage to upgrade to First or Business Class. I have a hard time flying in coach being 6'4". Right now, I have about 240,000 miles accrued. Those will go fast after we start traveling when the weather gets warmer. I really do not like traveling, but my wife loves it. I traveled for 33 years and had my share of rude people in the airports. Some of the stuff that I saw that goes on in airports makes me wonder where people's manners go when they leave the house.



People seem to lose all manners in airports and on planes.  Nobody seems to think they should queue and all want to be first. 

We use miles to upgrade to business when we can.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Usually every Thursday evening at 8:10pm I walk up Division Street with my roll. It's a bit more difficult lately because I'm having trouble keeping my balance and my eyes are beginning to get rheumy. I don't use a wallet, so I just stuff the bills into my pockets however I can.
> 
> PS: It's very dark by 8:10pm. And I wear headphones so I can blast my music as I slowly walk along.



It would be helpful if you'd upload a map of the area and a photo of yourself.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It would be helpful if you'd upload a map of the area and a photo of yourself.



Oh, sure - no problem! 

Here's the map - 



... and here's a recent picture of me on Division Street -


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, sure - no problem!
> 
> Here's the map -
> 
> ...




:lofl:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Am, LSD?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 31, 2015)

Guess we all know that the world revolves around paying with credit cards/bank cards at stores, unlike years ago when cash and checks were the only way to pay for something. So, when I'm in line at a store register and see a Senior paying with a check or cash, it sort of shocks me. It's like Seniors that still have/use a VCR, Cassette Player or have a small screen tv. Some Seniors really "think" young and don't mind being a part of today's high tech stuff, while others say "I'm fine with what I got". 

For wife and I, we like our "high tech" stuff even though I'm the one that really knows how it runs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Am, LSD?



No, too scared to try.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not surprised when I see people paying with cash for relatively small amounts of purchases, but I don't often see people writing checks at the grocery store, etc.

Even taxi cabs and pizza delivery have been taking credit cards for a long time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I'm not surprised when I see people paying with cash for relatively small amounts of purchases, but I don't often see people writing checks at the grocery store, etc.
> 
> Even taxi cabs and pizza delivery have been taking credit cards for a long time.



I can't remember the last time I saw someone write a cheque at a store.  I sometimes see people paying cash at my supermarket, but not that often. We write a cheque about once a year.  Last time was for xmas when I sent one to my son for xmas gifts for the family.  Easiest way to get him the money.  When my DH gives his daughter a gift of cash he simply transfers it to her account, but more difficult to do that between countries. 

We have two cards that you can just tap on the card machine instead of using your pin.  It would make me nervous to have a card that did that if the limit wasn't £20 for 'tapping'.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 31, 2015)

yesterday I stood behind a person who wrote a check for grocery's but I live in a small town......I use cash for most anything under 30 bucks and credit cards for over that I pay off each month....but the right answer to how much is "just a little more"


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2019)

Resurrecting this old thread.

Yeah, yeah, I know everyone pays off their credit cards every month.

We're talking about cash.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 7, 2019)

Much more than I used to.  Two to three hundred in my purse and a good bit hidden in a couple of places in my car.  Holdover from the prepper days.   And I do pay my credit card off every month.  DO NOT have a debit card since my cousin's account was hacked from someone tapping into a store's system from the parking lot. Made away with a total of $20,000 from the checking account and savings account that was tied to it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

$200-$300
Feel needy without at least $200 cash

I happen on to a private sale, I wanna be ready
Or
Leave town (that thinking goes back a ways)


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't carry much cash anymore. I like to keep a few bucks, thirty to fifty so I'm not broke. I use a debit card for almost everything.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2019)

I just checked.

Wallet $17
Misc envelope $10 in singles, and a $20 bill
Hiding place $65

I really don't want to keep more than that on me or at home.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 7, 2019)

It depends on where I'm going and what I'm going to buy. And in hurricane season it's good to have cash at home. I got burned in one of those store hacks. I don't trust any of them. A credit card is safer but I used to use my debit card in almost any store. Not anymore!!! My bank charged me $20 to get a new one. Really stupid customer service because the bank would have ended up being the ones that would have been liable for fraud charges.


----------



## street (Sep 7, 2019)

I use cash most of the times.  I like those Benjamins.  LOL  Every time I lay one down they check to make sure it is real.  Lol  
I keep at least one with me at all times.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 7, 2019)

I keep $500 in a rucksack with some clothes and camping gear in my pickup truck.  I keep more with some pm's in a fire resistant lockbox buried in my store of Christmas paraphernalia in the basement.  I usually carry about $50 or so on my person.
Card fraud worries me....I use a prepaid debit card for online purchases and I won't use a card that accesses any bank account for any retail purchases in person.  I will use one to withdraw cash from a bank ATM though.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

I never carry more than 20 to 40 on me, but keep some cash in the house hidden near the exit where I also keep the dog leash and my handbag.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)

Keeping enough $ on me for what I need; nobody's business...


----------



## win231 (Sep 7, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> We carry very little cash with us. We use our bank card to pay for things. Have checks, but wife only uses them for paying bills.
> 
> Could never understand, and have seen it before, why a guy would carry a roll of bills in his pocket. Oh well, another one of those "to each their own" things!


Maybe it wasn't for spending.


----------



## win231 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Keeping enough $ on me for what I need; nobody's business...


I want a detailed accounting for every penny.  And I want your social security number & bank numbers.


----------



## win231 (Sep 7, 2019)

At home, I might have $50.00 cash.
Other times, I only carry $40.00 worth of ammo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)

win231 said:


> I want a detailed accounting for every penny.  And I want your social security number & bank numbers.


Sure, right away....


----------



## Old Dummy (Sep 7, 2019)

I  don't keep any cash at home, but always have a minimum of $40-50 up to maybe $150 in my wallet. I use it for lunch, small grocery purchases, booze, other odds and ends. I know a lot of people who use CCs for everything. I've asked them how big their statement is every month, and do they go through every item to make sure all is legit.

They all lie to me and tell me they do. 

I have no idea what the upside is to using a CC for a $5 - $10 purchase.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2019)

I keep about $1000 at home because cash is king in a disaster and So Cal is prone to occasional fires and EQs.  

My wallet usually contains $50-ish. Like a few others mentioned, I_ never, ever, ever_ use a debit card unless I'm at the bank because of a fear of being hacked.

The hubs and I use a reward CC for purchases over $15 or so and cash for little things.

p.s. @Old Dummy we do go over our CC statements every month.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a $100 bill tucked into my an obscure section of my wallet. Emergency $. 

One of my clients pays me in cash so I keep that on me as a petty cash draw. 

I’m also paid with Venmo and PayPal, so I leave about $20 in each and transfer the rest to my bank.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I have a $100 bill tucked into my an obscure section of my wallet. Emergency $.
> 
> One of my clients pays me in cash so I keep that on me as a petty cash draw.
> 
> I’m also paid with Venmo and PayPal, so I leave about $20 in each and transfer the rest to my bank.



Ronni, does Venmo take a small percentage?  I know that PayPal does because I use it for some of our retail-direct online business transactions.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I never carry more than 20 to 40 on me, but keep some cash in the house hidden near the exit where I also keep the dog leash and my handbag.



Same here.   I also have a flower vase with a plastic plant in it,  covering a bunch of loose change.   The change is for the grandkids to use when they come over and want to walk  to the vending machines by the front office  for candy or cokes.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Ronni, does Venmo take a small percentage?  I know that PayPal does because I use it for some of our retail-direct online business transactions.


Neither take anything because my transactions are all in the “friends and family” category.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Using cash only shows that young people cannot make change in their heads. I am not being sarcastic. I saw this again recently when I went to pick up a pizza. The price was $17.25 and the manager was working with the new hire working the register. As the new hire paused when I handed him the 20 dollar bill the manger asked him to subtract 17.25 from twenty and the young man said "Give me a minute here then in the form of a question said 2.75? I guess I should not be critical of their generation but there are things that should be fundamental and math and spelling are two things among many.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Using cash only shows that young people cannot make change in their heads. I am not being sarcastic. I saw this again recently when I went to pick up a pizza. The price was $17.25 and the manager was working with the new hire working the register. As the new hire paused when I handed him the 20 dollar bill the manger asked him to subtract 17.25 from twenty and the young man said "Give me a minute here then in the form of a question said 2.75? I guess I should not be critical of their generation but there are things that should be fundamental and math and spelling are two things among many.



I still count backwards when giving or getting change. Using your example, I'd say $17.25, then hand the person 75 cents while saying $18, then hand over the bills, one dollar at a time, while saying $19, and $20. Easiest possible way to give change, IMHO.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Using cash only shows that young people cannot make change in their heads. I am not being sarcastic. I saw this again recently when I went to pick up a pizza. The price was $17.25 and the manager was working with the new hire working the register. As the new hire paused when I handed him the 20 dollar bill the manger asked him to subtract 17.25 from twenty and the young man said "Give me a minute here then in the form of a question said 2.75? I guess I should not be critical of their generation but there are things that should be fundamental and math and spelling are two things among many.


Reminds me of a funny thing that happened when we were at Epcot Center...the power went out in the building we were in - the Kraft Building I think it was, and I was in line for a coffee and muffin at a bakery stall.  The kids couldn't make cash, but the cash register was open.  The line was getting longer and longer so I finally went around and showed the kid how to "count forward", like ok 10 bucks, and the bill is 5.75, "so go here's a quarter to make 6 and give them 4 ones and you're good to go".  The kid was amazed and several others surrounded us learning how to "count cash". The kid cleared out the line with me watchig.  Finally the manager came over thanked me profusely  and offered a nice gift certificate for helping out.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

@Liberty   ... it's a shame that technology has turned people's brains into mush!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> @Liberty   ... it's a shame that technology has turned people's brains into mush!


You got that right Bonnie.  At first I was "floored" that no one knew how to make change and they had the cash drawer open with plenty of change to make change with...like, what gives already.  Took me a bit to tip to what the problem actually was.  Also had to show how to make up a "written" ticket for each transaction.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2019)

I hate to break it to y'all, but we're the generation that taught our children and invented/embraced those magic cash registers that require virtually no thinking on the part of the cashier.  

We were the source of much of what we complain about with what's wrong with younger generations.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 8, 2019)

I keep $20 folding money on me but can go weeks without touching it. I use my credit card for everything and get free airline flights from it.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I hate to break it to y'all, but we're the generation that taught our children and invented/embraced those magic cash registers that require virtually no thinking on the part of the cashier.
> 
> We were the source of much of what we complain about with what's wrong with younger generations.



Not I  ....  I didn't teach anyone to be stupid ...


----------



## Trade (Sep 8, 2019)

Right now I have $369 bucks in my wallet. That's about average for me. I really need to increase that. A real man should never have less than $1000 bucks on him. The problem for me is the ATM's only dispense $20. I can't even shut my wallet with $1000 in 20's in it. So I would have to go to the credit union and change the 20's for 50's or better yet $100's. But then whenever you pay for something with a 100's they give you the old stink eye and hold the bill up to the light and then mark it with their magic pen before they take it. Some places even put up signs that read "No large Bills" 

ATM's should dispense $100 bills. And all businesses should be required by law to take them. Hell $100 bucks is only worth about $10 bucks in 1950's money. So why is that the largest denomination anyway? We need to bring back the $500 and $1000 dollar bills.

ATM's should also allow withdrawals up to at least $1000 bucks, instead of this ridiculously low limit of $300 that most of them have. 

You know the more I think about, the next time I'm at the credit union I'm going to take out at least $1000 in 100 dollar bills and start carrying that in my wallet. Back when I was a little kid my old man always had at least $100 bucks in his wallet. And that was back in the early 50's when that was equal to about what a grand is today. 

Real men carry cash.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2019)

What is this "cash" thing of which you speak?


----------



## Trade (Sep 8, 2019)

There is a world wide government conspiracy to move us all to a cashless economy. I intend to fight it to my last breath.


----------



## norman (Sep 8, 2019)

Cash is like love, you can't get enough of it!  Any how I never carry cash, maybe $20 dollars.  I pay for everything with a debit card, recently in a store the clerk said there is a $1 charge to use your debit card, so I said okay I need to go out to the truck and get a $1 and  left as he tried to explain that the  $1 would be added to the sale.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 8, 2019)

I've been trying to go to operating on a cash basis for daily stuff and give myself a $200 "allowance" on the day my Rocking Chair Money is deposited. I keep it at home and if going out for something, just take along what I think I'll need. Trouble is that I forget I have cash so end up using the debit card. Duh. It's only been about two months since I started doing this...a work in progress.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 8, 2019)

I normally keep about $80 in my wallet and another $1000 or more in our home safe. When we travel, I will bump the amount I carry up to $500 or more. My wife and I carry different credit cards so that if one gets stolen or compromised we are not stranded. When travelling, she will carry one of my aircraft boarding type ID cards, and I will carry one of hers. There are few things that would be more frustrating than being stranded because your wallet/purse was stolen and you cannot get back on a plane. I do not carry an ATM card, my wife does, but rarely uses it.


----------



## Trade (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2019)

I have about $60-70 in my wallet-just in case of a small emergency when only cash will do. Otherwise, I'm cashless. I rarely use cash anymore. The reason is change. Ya know, all those coins. I have a huge thick glass jug filled with years of emptying my pockets of change at the end of the day. It was an easy way to save. But, now, how do I get rid of them? Most banks won't take a truckload of coins. And I'm not about to loose 15-20% in some supermarket coin machine.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 8, 2019)

Trade said:


> There is a world wide government conspiracy to move us all to a cashless economy. I intend to fight it to my last breath.



The scary thing about that if all money is electronic, there's nothing to prevent negative interest rates.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 8, 2019)

I keep around $100.00 at home for small purchases. I want it in certain denominations so I can take just what I need. You cannot give me a debit card. I am a target anyway walking with a cane. I use a couple of rewards credit cards and enjoy the checks I get from Kroger to help with my groceries.  One thing that is a problem are Vanilla brand gift cards.  I had a $300.00 one hacked for $95.00  and another one for $40.00.  Relatives gave them to me for Christmas.  I have filed disputes for both but it takes 90 days to issue another one.  The 95.00 one was for makeup from Saks 5th avenue in New York!  The 40.00 one was a paypal transaction. I do not use paypal and have no plans to start.  My daughter said for Christmas this year she will give me a Kroger gift card and cash.  Works for me. Just no more Vanilla gift cards.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 8, 2019)

I maybe have $4 in my wallet right now and I'm gonna try to make that last as long as possible. I have 80 bucks left to buy gas and I gotta make that last till Christmas.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have about $60-70 in my wallet-just in case of a small emergency when only cash will do. Otherwise, I'm cashless. I rarely use cash anymore. The reason is change. Ya know, all those coins. I have a huge thick glass jug filled with years of emptying my pockets of change at the end of the day. It was an easy way to save. *But, now, how do I get rid of them?* Most banks won't take a truckload of coins. And I'm not about to loose 15-20% in some supermarket coin machine.



Several years ago I had about $500 in coins from years of collecting them. Every week or so, when errands were going to be taking me past one of my bank's branches, I'd bring in a dozen rolls to cash in, then ask for some more wrappers. Tellers were very cool about it since I had an account there. No bank wants to get stuck with a truckload all at once, but they're happy to get a bit at a time.


----------



## Trade (Sep 8, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> The scary thing about that if all money is electronic, there's nothing to prevent negative interest rates.



I don't know about that. I just don't like the idea of not being able to make a transaction that isn't tracked.


----------



## Trade (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a lot of trouble wrapping my head around how much inflation there has been in my lifetime. It's gone up by a factor of about 10-1 since I was a little kid first learning the value of a dollar. Today that dollar is like a dime was back in the day. And it takes a 10 dollar bill today to equal what a buck was. Take this morning. I spent $85 bucks at the grocery store. Just to pick up a few things that barely covered the bottom of the shopping cart. I can remember when $25 bucks was enough to buy groceries for a family of four and would fill up the entire cart. That was when I was working my first job as a bag boy at Publix in 1963. A lot of times I'll just make an adjustment in my head. I'll move the decimal point one place to the left and tell myself "OK, you just spent $8.50 at the grocery store. And instead of $369 in your wallet, you really have $36.90. Then I feel better.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 8, 2019)

Trade said:


> And instead of $369 in your wallet, you really have $36.90. Then I feel better.


That's pretty much it for me.
I've been paying cash for our groceries and other staples.
Mainly because I'd get all these emails and ads related to what I bought.
And, I don't care to clog up the check register.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2019)

A short time ago I brought around $300 worth of wrapped coins to my bank.  The teller told me I didn't have to do that. Just bring in the change and they will send it to somewhere in the bank that will count it and add it to my account. I'm going to do that next time. I have a very large Nekko cat where I throw in my change. Lately though I've been putting my change into the stores' donation container.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2019)

@fuzzybuddy 

Coinstar charges 8%.  I'm not thrilled about that but I usually only accumulate $20 or so before cashing in, and that's often my lottery fund.

When my niece & nephew were young they liked helping me roll coins. I no longer have the patience or dexterity, so I use Coinstar.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 8, 2019)

My bank has a coin counting machine....the teller dumps the unsorted change into it then it sorts and counts.  The teller comes back to me with the amount  and gives me paper money.  I fill up a jar about twice a year and get around $75 each time.  The bank says they don't take a percentage of it.  I believe them.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2019)

@Repondering 

Hmm... I need to check with my bank about that.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 8, 2019)

My credit union has a coin counter that costs nothing for customers. It's in the lobby so all I have to do is take the coins in, dump them in the counter, wait while it counts them, take a printed receipt to the window and the teller gives me cash or deposits it to my account, whichever I want.

Most banks won't even take rolled coins anymore. Also...most banks don't charge their customers for dumping their coins into a coin counter and giving them cash back.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2019)

Banks around here ( Northeastern PA) won't take rolled up coins. And there's only one bank that has a coin machine, but you have to have an account with over $100. I've had problems depositing checks  in ATMs at certain banks. Some won't take the check if you don't have an account. Never use to be that way. It used to be they were "friendly" banks, now, it's screw you.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 8, 2019)

PA is a land unto itself.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Banks around here ( Northeastern PA) won't take rolled up coins. And there's only one bank that has a coin machine, but you have to have an account with over $100. I've had problems depositing checks  in ATMs at certain banks. Some won't take the check if you don't have an account. Never use to be that way. It used to be they were "friendly" banks, now, it's screw you.



If you don't have an account at an institution with a local branch, why not open one so you can use their services?


----------



## norman (Sep 9, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Banks around here ( Northeastern PA) won't take rolled up coins. And there's only one bank that has a coin machine, but you have to have an account with over $100. I've had problems depositing checks  in ATMs at certain banks. Some won't take the check if you don't have an account. Never use to be that way. It used to be they were "friendly" banks, now, it's screw you.


Many years ago I worked at a grocery store and a man brought in 5 rolls of dimes rolled up to exchange for cash.  Dimes rolls had open ends so you could see they dimes.  This con guy kept asking questions while I was waiting on him. The manager later open one of these and it contain 2 dimes one on each open end and pennies inside.  I was making 80 cents an hour and  I had to pay it back $1 a week.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2019)

Odd because pennies and penny rolls are visibly larger than dimes.


----------



## norman (Sep 9, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Odd because pennies and penny rolls are visibly larger than dimes.


I was 17 and this guy kept asking questions and kept me confused and pennies are larger, but it can be done and they were dime rolls and I still remember the green wrappers. lol There were many other tricks they used to confuse persons making change and the fast pace of checking persons groceries out did not help.  I learned a lot about this con game, but never used it, but they used the art of confusing you, but after this one time I was bold and if anyone tried it I rang for the manager.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 9, 2019)

I roll my coins. My bank accepts what I give them, because they have to, or I'm gone. I generally carry ten dollars in my wallet. I much prefer paying with a credit card because I can track everything on my phone or computer. I adjust my budget, as needed.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2019)

I remember a Seinfeld scene where George takes a container of pennies into a bank, and the teller hands him a bunch of rolls. He says "What do you want me to do - quit my job?"


----------

